# How do I lock the nvidia-driver to the installed version?



## mrredeyeflight (Apr 12, 2021)

Hi

Is it the pkg -F nvidia driver nane?

thank you


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 12, 2021)

Did you follow the Handbook?


----------



## mrredeyeflight (Apr 13, 2021)

I will double check


----------

